# ISO wrapped brie cheese



## snack_pack85 (Dec 21, 2008)

I was at a fundraiser last month and they had a fully catered dinner for all the donors. The dinner included an amazing appatizer:  brie wrapped in what I can only assume is puff pastry (it was light and very flaky) it was flavored with sugar and cinnamon i think it had a drizzle of some kind of syrup and chopped nuts.

What in the world is this wonderful appetizer and does anyone have a recipe I can use this christmas?


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds like Paula Deans Brie 



This sounds good too...Mushroom stuffed brie


----------



## snack_pack85 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats the one! Thanks Dee!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2008)

Gotta love Paula!!


----------



## elaine l (Dec 22, 2008)

I have baked brie without the pastry with just brown sugar and chopped nuts.  Sometimes I use a sweet pepper jelly.  The pastry one is delicious but I have never done it.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 22, 2008)

I put pesto on the brie before I wrap it up. 
mmmmm I think I'm hungry.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 22, 2008)

This is a great party trick... everyone loves it, it looks great and is pretty easy. I find it comes better with Philo (sp) but is more work too. You can go sweet or savory, dried fruits and nuts work great as do pestos or sun dried tomatoes whatever. Paula's version looks pretty good


----------

